

Apple Finally Lets A Google Voice Application Into The App Store (Again) - jedwhite
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/17/apple-finally-approves-a-native-google-voice-application-again/

======
jedwhite
Anyone know if there was originally an official Google App and any scuttlebutt
on its likely return?

I use Google Voice heavily and with the gtalk integration it is getting more
and more useful. I still use Skype more though - probably from habit more than
anything.

